# Attenzione al nuovo baselayout 1.11.12

## federico

C'e' il rischio che emergendolo non vi parta + X... Ci ho speso parecchio per capirlo, e' documentato anche in altri post nel forum.

Fede

----------

## cloc3

 *federico wrote:*   

> C'e' il rischio che emergendolo non vi parta + X... Ci ho speso parecchio per capirlo, e' documentato anche in altri post nel forum.
> 
> Fede

 

E' successo anche a me. Ma invece di documentarmi e risolvere, ho preferito fare il downgrade.

----------

## federico

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   C'e' il rischio che emergendolo non vi parta + X... Ci ho speso parecchio per capirlo, e' documentato anche in altri post nel forum.
> 
> Fede 
> 
> E' successo anche a me. Ma invece di documentarmi e risolvere, ho preferito fare il downgrade.

 

Purtroppo io avevo parecchi update in ballo, un kernel compreso, ci ho messo mezza serata a capire, dopo aver riconfigurato varii kernel, varii xorg e compagnia bella... Ho preferito avvertire anche gli altri !

Fede

----------

## CarloJekko

con cosa andava in conflitto?

E come si può risolvere?

----------

## Cazzantonio

è ~x86 comunque vero?

Non è che se synco me lo ritrovo tra gli aggiornamenti? (io sono x86)

----------

## fabius

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> è ~x86 comunque vero?

 

Si

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Fede! Non mi puoi dire il danno e non la soluzione!  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

credo che la soluzione sia toglierlo e rimettere quello non masched

----------

## GhePeU

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=92921

----------

## gutter

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> credo che la soluzione sia toglierlo e rimettere quello non masched

 

La soluzione è togliere l'opzione noexec del comando mount alla riga 263 dello script /sbin/rc.

----------

## TwoMinds

...dal bug la soluzione veloce è: andare alla linea 263 di /sbin/rc e cambiare il noexec in exec... e riavviare...

----------

## federico

Ah si scusate, confermo e' per la versione unstable (ma pensavo che ormai lo sapevano tutti che io uso la ~x86  :Smile:  ) e la soluzione pensavo che se eravate incuriositi la guardavate su bugs  :Smile: 

Scusate ^_^ sono fuso !

----------

## unz

Anche io sono rimasto fregato ... però non caricava solo il modulo nvidia, ho messo nv, ed è partito X ... però devo ammettere che tutto il sistema era strampalato, alcuni .bin non andavano, tempi di reazione da ultranovantenne ... 

ogni aggiornamento di bash è un delirio ... 

... ed è per questo che usiamo la versione masked  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## max_1975

...no so se è per lo stesso motivo, ma a me è bastato disabilitare l'utilizzo di glx in /etc/X11/xorg.xonf

----------

## kaosone

dici poco  :Shocked: 

----------

## Peach

ho risolto stamane con un po' di panico in corpo con un:

```
# emerge sync

# emerge -Duav world

# reboot
```

e tutto è tornato come prima  :Cool: 

----------

## Hotblack

A me dopo l'aggiornamento non partivano più le macchine virtuali su vmware  :Shocked: 

Ho risolto installando la nuova ebuild -r1

----------

## Sparker

Uh? A me non è successo nulla  :Smile: 

Misteri...

----------

## gutter

 *Hotblack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho risolto installando la nuova ebuild -r1

 

Si la r1 risolve questo problema.

----------

